# Question about level1 apprentice electrician



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

gusruddhl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm living in Burnaby, B.C.
> 
> ...


Don't be concerned.
Unless construction is booming, it is quite common to see a significant lag from the time a pre-apprentice gets out of school and lands their first job.
Also, with the shut down due to Covid, there will be a ton of people with a gap in their employment history.
As an employer, I wouldn't worry about a gap at this time.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wcord said:


> As an employer, I wouldn't worry about a gap at this time.


I wouldn't worry about a six month gap even without a pandemic, six months is a drop in the bucket. 

I would consider it a plus if you somehow used the gap productively - take some online class, safety certifications, doesn't have to be anything big or anything that costs you a lot of money. 

I *would* ask you how you spent the down time, and if your answer is Netflix and games, you're probably not coming to work with me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I *would* ask you how you spent the down time, and if your answer is Netflix and games, you're probably not coming to work with me.


How about Electrician Talk and furious masturbation?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

HackWork said:


> How about Electrician Talk and furious masturbation?


If electriciantalk gets you to that level of excitement, I think you have a major problem


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Six months, not a concern. You took a break after finishing school and did some traveling. You’re not the first one to do it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> If electriciantalk gets you to that level of excitement, I think you have a major problem


For me, it’s power tools.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

wcord said:


> If electriciantalk gets you to that level of excitement, I think you have a major problem


I use a second screen so it feels like a different forum...

Cheers
John


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wcord said:


> If electriciantalk gets you to that level of excitement, I think you have a major problem


Way to downplay the issue. :surprise:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Navyguy said:


> I use a second screen so it feels like a different forum...
> 
> Cheers
> John



Wait......WHAT?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

wcord said:


> If electriciantalk gets you to that level of excitement, I think you have a major problem


----------

